# WQHD und 4K



## Constantin34 (10. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin beim Überlegen doch noch mal in einen neuen Bildschirm zu investieren da ich mit meinen TN Panel immer unzufriedener werde 

Jetzt stellt sich mir gerade die Frage:

4K Monitor und dann downscale to WQHD bei anspruchsvollen titeln?

Zur Zeit hab ich einen WQHD. Bei AAA Spielen hat meine 2080Super schon seeeeehr zu kämpfen über 60Hz zu liefern... Aber bei anderen, so wie Civ6 etc währen die 4K ja recht schön. 
Wenn ich bei meinem WQHD jetzt 1080p einstelle um die FPS rauf zu bekommen, schaut das Ergebnis richtig besch...eiden aus. Sieht schlimmer aus als wenn ich einen 1080p Display hätte.
Passiert das selbe wenn ich einen 4K Display auf WQHD setzte? 

FPS sind mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Alles über 50 bin ich zufrieden  Die schnellen shooter spiele etc spiel ich eh nicht. Bin recht gemütlich 

Würde mich über ein paar Infos freuen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2019)

Constantin34 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin beim Überlegen doch noch mal in einen neuen Bildschirm zu investieren da ich mit meinen TN Panel immer unzufriedener werde
> 
> ...



Wie gut oder schlecht es aussieht, hängt auch vom Monitor ab. Ich weiß nicht, ob es Sinn macht, sich schon 4K zu kaufen. Bis 4K so "normal" wird, dass du KEINE High-End-Grafikkarte für die jeweils neuesten Games brauchst, dürfte es noch eine Weile dauern. Denn es haben noch viel zu viel Leute "nur" Full-HD, so dass die maximalen Grafik-Modi der Games so entwickelt werden, dass sie mit einer guten Karte bei hohen Details in Full-HD sehr gut laufen. Stell Dir vor, man würde die Grafik so machen, dass eine RTX 2080(s) in hohen oder maximalen Details 60-70 FPS schafft, dann hast du in Full-HD über 150 FPS - und die Nutzer wären sauer, weil man die Grafik ja detaillierter hätte machen können, ohne die Karten zu überfordern. 

Ich würde bei WQHD bleiben, dann kannst du auch fürs gleiche Geld einen guten holen. Bei 4K kommt noch dazu, dass es in Sachen 4K plus hohe Bildfrequenz schwieriger ist.


----------



## Constantin34 (10. Dezember 2019)

Denke auch das ich bei WQHD bleibe. 

Kann ich jetzt mit einer Nvidia 2080super einen free-sync betreiben?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2019)

Constantin34 schrieb:


> Denke auch das ich bei WQHD bleibe.
> 
> Kann ich jetzt mit einer Nvidia 2080super einen free-sync betreiben?
> Habe den ACO AGON AG271QG ins Auge gefasst. G-sync ist aber 200€ teuerer als free-sync. Ist ja Wahnsinn


 Genau deswegen hat Nvidia auch ein Einsehen gehabt und Freesync in die Treiber eingebaut bzw. es per Software "Gsync-kompatibel" gemacht.     THEORETISCH geht es mit allen Freesync-Monitoren, aber bei mir Zb ging es nicht, und ich hatte nur noch Schwarzbld per Display-Port und musste (Monitor auf HDMI umgestellt) die Treiber entfernen und neu installieren. Mein Modell ist aber auch schon was älter. Nvidia hat viele Modelle offiziell freigegeben, und bei halbwegs neueren Modellen, die nicht in der offziellen Liste drinstehen, musst du mal nach Foren Googlen, ob du das da rausfindest.

Hier die Nvidia-Liste https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/g-sync-monitors/specs/   "Gsync-kompatibel" müssten die sein, die Freesync bieten.


----------



## Constantin34 (10. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank


----------

